# Need to record a few villager houses for a video



## MarshallIsTired (Jun 11, 2020)

Heyo guys! I am a small youtuber and I'm working on a video where I talk about bizarre villager houses in animal crossing. And for this video I was wanting to get some footage of the houses but without stealing from other youtube videos, could you guys help me by letting me go to your islands to record a few villager pattern houses?
These are the villagers I currently need to record:
Billy
Chief
Phoebe
Jacob
Mira
Barold
Butch
Lucky
Gaston
Ruby
Boomer
Diva

I know I'm not getting all of them, but I just like to get the largest amount of original footage as possible.

Please send a message here in case you have one of these villagers with their pattern houses. Thanks!


----------



## niko2 (Jun 11, 2020)

I have Eunice on my island, you can come visit for sure


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed (Jun 11, 2020)

I know she is not on your list, but Gala’s House is really weird! Let me know if you wanna check it out


----------



## Corvusrene (Jun 11, 2020)

I have sterling on my island if you still wanna come and visit him


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 11, 2020)

I've got Ruby in my town, let me know if you're interested and I'll try to find a time where she's home and not crafting


----------



## Oldtimer (Jun 11, 2020)

I’ve got Knox with all original furnishings. You just have to promise to ignore the current state of my island.


----------



## Bowserlab (Jun 11, 2020)

I have chief


----------



## Xdee (Jun 11, 2020)

Hii I have Lucky


----------



## MarshallIsTired (Jun 11, 2020)

niko2 said:


> I have Eunice on my island, you can come visit for sure





Corvusrene said:


> I have sterling on my island if you still wanna come and visit him





Corvusrene said:


> I have sterling on my island if you still wanna come and visit him





Mikaiah said:


> I've got Ruby in my town, let me know if you're interested and I'll try to find a time where she's home and not crafting





Oldtimer said:


> I’ve got Knox with all original furnishings. You just have to promise to ignore the current state of my island.





Bowserlab said:


> I have chief





Xdee said:


> Hii I have Lucky


Heyo guys! Thanks for answering ^^ Do you guys have a discord or anywhere were we could discuss when I could go to your islands?  In case you do, mine is Apenas Pare#9913, I'll be waiting for your friend requests ^^


Velvet_nosebleed said:


> I know she is not on your list, but Gala’s House is really weird! Let me know if you wanna check it out


Heeey! Thanks for the offer, I considered including Gala on my list but I didn't wanna make it to extense so I excluded a few villagers "less odd" houses from the list. But thanks for the offer tho! I really apreciate it! ^^


----------



## niko2 (Jun 11, 2020)

I don't know how to chat another user on discord without finding them on a server, so I sent you a friend request


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 11, 2020)

I have Octavian 
I'll add you on discord! I'm Lou C:


----------



## Bowserlab (Jun 12, 2020)

I’ll add u on discord I’m labtail


----------



## MarshallIsTired (Jun 17, 2020)

niko2 said:


> I have Eunice on my island, you can come visit for sure





Corvusrene said:


> I have sterling on my island if you still wanna come and visit him





Oldtimer said:


> I’ve got Knox with all original furnishings. You just have to promise to ignore the current state of my island.





Loubelle said:


> I have Octavian
> I'll add you on discord! I'm Lou C:


Hey guys!

My video is out, in case you guys wanna see it, here's the link! ^^
Thanks you so much for all your help! It really means a lot to me!


----------

